# Premier Tubs w/ door?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Have nay of you guys seen these. They would benefit arthritic and older people? I have seen them but know nothing about them.
I had a client today that had a catalog from them and asked me about them. I told her that I will try to find out more. 
I just wonder how the seal at the door will hold up.
If any of you know anything, HELP! Please let me know:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only seen them on TV, what I don't like about them is when one gets done using it, do they have to sit and wait for tub to drain out before they exit, Not sure I would like it.

Also hate to see a flood cause one hit the exit handle by accident, there just something about them then don't care for.. Then I don't know the story behind them, never seen one here installed, and I get to see a lot of bathrooms.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I had 2 customers ask for these so far. I did not discourage them but asked them some questions. They didn't like the answers and went a different route.

(I mean, I said "What about this and what about that?" When they considered the answers to those questions they said, "We don't think this is what we are looking for. Got any other ideas for our situation?")


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kohler offered a one piece tub shower configuration that had a tub with an access door years ago, it was an absolute flop because no one wanted to sit in the tub till it was almost completely drained. I did a new nursing home nine years ago where we used custom fiberglass drop in tubs with a built in step, and half sunk them in the floor so that it was a single step up and two steps down to get in, those were a hit.


----------



## Anthony Cicero (Sep 10, 2008)

I saw their sales presentation to an older client of mine (that asked me to be thre), they said that the seal wuld last as long as a rubber seal would normally last and that they would replace it free when the time comes for it to be replaced...(that means never....). They wanted $15,000 for an instll complete. Way too much for what it is.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in the old people capital of the world, I did a lot of research on them about a year and a half ago. I opted to not offer the product. Killer toilet spider nailed it, people do not want to sit in a tub while it fills and then sit there while it drains. Supposedly one of the mfg of that type of tub came out with a pump system to ecalate drain speed. To me if there was ever a nightmare it would be pumping a tub into 40 year old cast iron under a slab. We do not have basements here so for me it is a bad idea. The price is also a huge discouragement for people, For the money they have to pay for them a complete bath make over can be done and custom designs can be implemeted.

Finally, (strictly my opinion) it takes a home and makes it only marketable to seniors. In todays market a home needs to be marketable to all.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't seen one yet, but we did a lot of research on one for a guy a few months ago. Can't remember which one we were looking at, but it had what they called a '1 second drain'. Not really one second, but it had a pump in the lower shoe portion to speed up the flow of water out of the tub when finished. also in regards to the door coming open, I remember asking that question too, and there was either a safety mechanism you had to use to open it, or the door opened into the tub. :whistling2:

I certainly wouldn't like one, but there are applications where it would be useful.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am with Ron. Be real bad if that door was opened!

My mother inlaw wanted one. She had a heart attack and it was too hard to get in and out of her tub. I planned on making a shower with a bench in it for her. Never got to make it though as she passed away before I did it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now if it had a power lift chair that would lift one into the tub from the outside to the inside and visa versa, now that would work, then again that maybe too much of a safety risk. The price tag is real high, near 3K is that what I've been seen. 

Never seen one installed here yet, however I seen it on the showroom floor at Consolidated Supply.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

We did some remodelling work in a condo where the HO had Premier install the tub. The whole package was $15,000.00. They came in from GA to do the install.

This Monday DH is going to look at putting one in for our customer. The tub won't be in until November. We are bidding on the job and hope we get it so that we will know what is involved. Our local showroom has one on display.

From the perspective of someone who loves baths, I like the idea. My mother had an extended hospital stay (5 mos.) and when she got home, she was too weak to get in and out of the bathtub. My mother never takes showers - EVER! My Dad has a bad back so baths were out. Sitting in a chair under a shower can be very demoralizing. Think of a farm animal getting hosed down. When you have limited mobility, a bath can make you feel human again.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The timing on this is interesting because when I checked the mail earlier there was a multi page brochure from Premier addressed to my company. It consisted of pictures of their product line along with an invitation to sell?/install? their tubs.

Crazy, why wasn't your company the installing company on that job? I would have been put out about that I think. Someone hire's you to install the plumbing on the remodel and then gets someone else to install the tub??? Did you tell them you did not want to install the tub? I don't know, that just seems wrong to me. You wouldn't let some other plumbing company (and I'm betting premier has "installers" and not certified plumbers) show up and set the toilets in a house that you otherwise had completely plumbed would you? What information am I missing here? Did the ho decide he wanted one and then got some line from "Premier" about how they had to install their product? Very confusing.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

The tub had already been done by the Premier Tub people direct for the owner. They were not previously our customer. A carpenter we work with called us to look at some plumbing work in this condo. He was redoing their kitchen and their second bathroom. We were working for him directly, not the homeowner. However, now we are the HO's onkly plumber.

Since this was the first we had seen the tub in person, DH asked th HO a lot of questions.

Apparently, they won't just sell the tub. They have to do the install too. Part of the expense was paying for their installers staying overnight. It may not have been the Premier brand, but it wasn't a tub you could get locally either.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> The tub had already been done by the Premier Tub people direct for the owner. They were not previously our customer. A carpenter we work with called us to look at some plumbing work in this condo. He was redoing their kitchen and their second bathroom. We were working for him directly, not the homeowner. However, now we are the HO's onkly plumber.
> 
> Since this was the first we had seen the tub in person, DH asked th HO a lot of questions.
> 
> Apparently, they won't just sell the tub. They have to do the install too. Part of the expense was paying for their installers staying overnight. It may not have been the Premier brand, but it wasn't a tub you could get locally either.



Now I'm really curious because the thing I got in the mail today was definately targeting "the plumbing company". Not sure why they would do that. I will call and find out (from the supply house phone).


----------

